# Moss ball



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Where can you get big moss ball in gta?? The one bigals carry is not good, they are fluffy and not firm, also very small.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Which als did you go too? I got mine from Scarb and the one I picked out is very firm..

I think I saw some at petsmart (Eglington and birchmount) But I have no idea if they are soft or not


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

PetSmart, Menagerie, and other stores. Look for details in the Marketplace section or send PM to the store owners.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Which als did you go too? I got mine from Scarb and the one I picked out is very firm..
> 
> I think I saw some at petsmart (Eglington and birchmount) But I have no idea if they are soft or not


yea i went to scarb as well, they are pretty good compared to the north york store. But too small, like slightly over 1" in diameter, I have 2 balls in my tank, one is little over 3" and the other one is 2", both bought from bigals scarb 1 year ago! they grew pretty fast i wonder if they are the 'real' balls.

see this link, you will know what i mean, they are bought from japan and looks different than big als.
http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/icy-snowhite/article?mid=11039


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

GT3 said:


> yea i went to scarb as well, they are pretty good compared to the north york store. But too small, like slightly over 1" in diameter, I have 2 balls in my tank, one is little over 3" and the other one is 2", both bought from bigals scarb 1 year ago! they grew pretty fast i wonder if they are the 'real' balls.
> 
> see this link, you will know what i mean, they are bought from japan and looks different than big als.
> http://hk.myblog.yahoo.com/icy-snowhite/article?mid=11039


Do you have any pics of your moss balls?
BTW, I also have 2 moss balls and they look like the ones in that link.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you not see from the link, especially the big one it looks less 'grassy'? Like the ones we get in north america are more grassy look, I looked up online i saw japanese ones look different than ours...

Mine looks exactly like this but rounded (not my pic)









now look at this(see how are more smooth)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh yes, I do see the difference


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

so I wonder the ones sold at bigals.... hmm..hmm..


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

i got my moss balls at franks. he had a lot. but mine looks more like the first pic then the second.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yea.. exactly. I am going to japan for vacation and will buy a few medium size balls.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

To help with their shape and appearance every week or so take it out of the water and gently compress/reshape them like you're making meatballs.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

I do it almost almost other day, is so fun to squeeze them lol. But doing it too often will hurt it so im going to stop for a few weeks


----------

